# Music scene



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys, this maybe a silly question but is there much of a music scene in Dubai? Live music/ bands etc?
Cheers


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Try the time out Dubai website. There is a place called the music room that has live bands often.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

The Stone Roses are playing on 21st Feb....


If you are less discerning / lack taste, then people like Kanye West appear here too...


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Stone roses!! Just up my street, where abouts and I will be sure to try get tickets


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Deep Purple are playing on the same night as Stone Roses, Slash is playing Dubai Tennis Stadium 31st Jan. A few of the less celubrious bars down I'm Bur Dubai have fairly decent live cover bands and some interesting scenery.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

vantage said:


> The Stone Roses are playing on 21st Feb....
> 
> 
> If you are less discerning / lack taste, then people like Kanye West appear here too...


Ah, he's not so bad, his inane tweets can be made into music. At least Josh Groban thinks so......


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Deep Purple are playing on the same night as Stone Roses, Slash is playing Dubai Tennis Stadium 31st Jan. A few of the less celubrious bars down I'm Bur Dubai have fairly decent live cover bands and some interesting scenery.


Sounds pretty cool, although I am gutted to miss slash! That would of been an amazing way to start of life in Dubai!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ogginiho said:


> Stone roses!! Just up my street, where abouts and I will be sure to try get tickets


See Here...


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

ogginiho said:


> Stone roses!! Just up my street, where abouts and I will be sure to try get tickets


Dubai media city amphitheatre- tickets still available, got mine yesterday


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> If you are less discerning / lack taste, then people like Kanye West appear here too...



LMAO!!! 

I keep reading about "Kanye West" here & there... but never really knew who the guy is (I don't watch MTV nor listen to mainstream radio stations)... until now that I actually decided to look him up on youtube... Mehhh.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, by the way, guys, check out "Step On". It's a good one!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/StepOnDubai?fref=ts

I was there last night and had a blast.
They played stuff from The Smiths, Stone Roses, Charlatans, Lightning Seeds, Blondie, Ramones, Green Day, Nirvana, Pulp, James, Bravery, Blur, Oasis, Kasabian, Foster the People, Arctic Monkeys, etc etc...


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

jnfr921 said:


> Oh, by the way, guys, check out "Step On". It's a good one!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/StepOnDubai?fref=ts
> 
> ...


Oml! You've just made my day!! Got to go there!


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

Yo... I'm sad that I will be landing the day after stone roses. 



GRRRR


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Tell me about it, I land just after the stone roses and after slash....gutted isn't the word!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

One of my favorite bands here.............

Seaview Hotel Band


----------



## Weird666 (Jan 20, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> One of my favorite bands here.............


+1 and then some


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

don't worry guys, I'll let u know how the roses were ;-) managed to see them at heaton park too so am well excited!


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

sparkleteeni said:


> Oml! You've just made my day!! Got to go there!


Yup yup! You should! 

Let's keep an eye on that page for the next session! (in Feb)


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

sparkleteeni said:


> don't worry guys, I'll let u know how the roses were ;-) managed to see them at heaton park too so am well excited!


How was it?

I have a colleague whose friend will be flying from Czek republic just to catch them! (and they bought tickets as soon as it was announced!)... I should buy mine sooooon.


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

jnfr921 said:


> Yup yup! You should!
> 
> Let's keep an eye on that page for the next session! (in Feb)


Definitely!


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

jnfr921 said:


> How was it?
> 
> I have a colleague whose friend will be flying from Czek republic just to catch them! (and they bought tickets as soon as it was announced!)... I should buy mine sooooon.


They were AMAZING!!! Seriously - get your ticket!


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

I really find this so annoying! It seems that there's always gigs on the same day as each other... haha I'm a huge fan of Slash, and I'll be going to that on the 31st... But I'm also really into Deep Purple & the Stone Roses - who are playing on the same day! haha I really don't know which one to pick! :S Choices!

But in answer to your question, it depends what you're looking for. A lot of clubs have live bands going on most nights of the week, such as Rock Bottom and 1Up in Tecom. They'll play a variety of music from linking park to the killers, to JLS to House of Pain, etc...
There's also an underground scene with lots of local bands, but obviously it's quite a small scene. At most you might find 250-300 people at the gigs, and they only happen once every couple of months generally.


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

tomdrumzz69 said:


> I really find this so annoying! It seems that there's always gigs on the same day as each other... haha I'm a huge fan of Slash, and I'll be going to that on the 31st... But I'm also really into Deep Purple & the Stone Roses - who are playing on the same day! haha I really don't know which one to pick! :S Choices!
> 
> But in answer to your question, it depends what you're looking for. A lot of clubs have live bands going on most nights of the week, such as Rock Bottom and 1Up in Tecom. They'll play a variety of music from linking park to the killers, to JLS to House of Pain, etc...
> There's also an underground scene with lots of local bands, but obviously it's quite a small scene. At most you might find 250-300 people at the gigs, and they only happen once every couple of months generally.


Ooh that all sounds good!! Ill have to keep my eyes and ears open


----------



## roxanne (Jan 26, 2013)

You can go to the Music Room in Majestic Hotel - Mankhool Area ffom Monday to Friday.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

sparkleteeni said:


> They were AMAZING!!! Seriously - get your ticket!


Yeah, still trying to convince a friend to join me (she's not really a fan, LOL) but I promised to give her loads of Stone Roses mp3s and hopefully she'll like them too!


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

jnfr921 said:


> Yeah, still trying to convince a friend to join me (she's not really a fan, LOL) but I promised to give her loads of Stone Roses mp3s and hopefully she'll like them too!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

tomdrumzz69 said:


> I really find this so annoying! It seems that there's always gigs on the same day as each other... haha I'm a huge fan of Slash, and I'll be going to that on the 31st... But I'm also really into Deep Purple & the Stone Roses - who are playing on the same day! haha I really don't know which one to pick! :S Choices!
> 
> ....



True! Are these organizers too stupid to check first whether their event is clashing with some other gig!? Grrrrr! 

Anwayyyy, there was a "*Dubai Sound City Festival*" in 2009 (5-7 Nov) which featured lots of really cool bands (I bought tickets for all 3 nights!) such as *Human League, Doves, The Farm, Happy Mondays, We have Band*, etc etc... but I was mostly dying to see '*Echo & the Bunnymen' *which, to my utter dismay!, didn't show up! Fortunately, the '*Super Furry Animals*' headlined the night (in lieu of EATB) and totally did an awesome job. 

Other concerts I've seen here, so far-- *Charlatans, Alison Moyet, Blow Monkeys + The Christians, Duran Duran, Bob Geldof (Boomtown Rats), Spandau Ballet, Sting, Ali Campbell (UB40), Neville Staple (The Specials) + Ranking Roger (English Beat/Gen. Public) + Pauline Black (Selecter), Kaiser Chiefs, The Killers, Coldplay, Kasabian, Beady Eye, Keane*, *Evanescence, Metallica*, etc... and some DJ sets-- *Marky Ramone *(Ramones), *Andy Fletcher *(Depeche Mode), *Kele Okereke *(Bloc Party)... 

I hate having missed "*Andy Rourke*" (The Smiths) in 2008... only coz I didn't know about it!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey there! Haven't posted in a while. 

Here's what the current music scene in Dubai looks like:

1) Nell Gywnne - Byblos Marina: There's this band called The Boxtones which plays there (They used to play at The Music Room) before. Decent band. They play music from Radiohead/GNR/Tina Turner etc. They also play throw in tracks like Play that funky music or superstition by Stevie Wonder. However, they also play singalong commercial tracks. Good variety overall. Small dance floor. No entry charges. Parking is a problem, so give your car for valet and have it validated when you buy drinks.

2) Maxx Music Bar - Citymax Albarsha: Rox empire plays here. They're okay. Music is mixed, but they mostly play commercial pop music now. Small dancefloor, no entry. Parking behind the hotel. 

3) The Music Room - Bur Dubai: Shine plays here (They used to play at Hard Rock cafe previously). Again a reasonably decent band. They play commercial music on weekends (kind of painful sometimes) and would play good classic rock (they do pretty decent covers) if you request on weekdays. One of the singers jumps here and there and he's uncomfortable to look at (Some people enjoy it). 50 dhs in with a drink on thursdays. Small dance floor. Weekdays is free. 

4) Hard Rock cafe Festival Centre - Smooth Criminals. Very newly formed band (Drummer said they've been only playing for a month together - this was one month back). They're not that good. Hardly play any good rock music. Would play commercial waka-waka like music. Every now and then there would be a birthday with the band wishing them. Not a very good night out music wise. No dance floor or entry.

5) Rock Bottom - Bur Dubai/Tecom: Racist in the true meaning of the word. Bands are both okay-ish. Don't know who's playing. AED 100 or 0 depending on the colour of your skin. Haven't been there in a long time. 

6) The Seaview Hotel Mina road Bur Dubai: Arguably the BEST band plays here. They've been playing here for quite a few years. 5 members in the band, three chorus singers etc. Very good music. They play songs by AC/DC, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin, Van Halen, Oasis etc. They play some Sabbath too. VERY good covers. The place is filled with hookers. Don't take females along (gets uncomfortable when people think they're hookers too and stare etc) unless they're ok with that. 80 dhs in with 2 drinks on weekends. Recommended for a good dose of music.

7) Barasti: This guy plays music on weekends near the bar on the floor inside. (Not the beach). He's alright. Small dance floor. Expect your night to be all happy/jumpy. Only go if you want a fun night out without serious music. They play good house music on weekends at the beach, if you're into that(All the thursdays I've been there except one). Entry on weekends is for couples only (Another example of racism- applies to us folks with brown skin).

8) Rock Spiders - Very good band. They move around a lot. Till a few days back they were between places. Don't know where they're playing now. Check their facebook page, they post regular updates.


So in summary here's what you should start by:
1) Seaview hotel
2) Nell Gwynne
3) Music Room

My music choices are bi-polar  I thoroughly enjoy classic rock music.. and then I enjoy house. I hope this helps.

Edit: If you guys know of more places, post away. Would love to see some new bands.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

jnfr921 said:


> True! Are these organizers too stupid to check first whether their event is clashing with some other gig!? Grrrrr!
> 
> 
> Other concerts I've seen here, so far-- *Charlatans, Alison Moyet, Blow Monkeys + The Christians, Duran Duran, Bob Geldof (Boomtown Rats), Spandau Ballet, Sting, Ali Campbell (UB40), Neville Staple (The Specials) + Ranking Roger (English Beat/Gen. Public) + Pauline Black (Selecter), Kaiser Chiefs, The Killers, Coldplay, Kasabian, Beady Eye, Keane*, *Evanescence, Metallica*, etc... and some DJ sets-- *Marky Ramone *(Ramones), *Andy Fletcher *(Depeche Mode), *Kele Okereke *(Bloc Party)...


Coldplay, Keane, Evanescence, Metallica :| 

I'd love to have them here again


----------

